# Torts outside not perfect conditions



## Merrick (Dec 5, 2014)

I was wondering what you guys think of putting torts like stars and testudos in more humid outdoor enclosures like Florida


----------



## dmmj (Dec 5, 2014)

What do I think? I am damn opposed ! 
As long as no one gets sick, I don't see a problem.


----------



## Merrick (Dec 5, 2014)

Not sure I know tons of people who have sulcayas here in south Florida outside with little to know problems but on the other hand I know people in more northern states with reds outside with little to no problems but on care sheets they day lower or higher humidity


----------



## dmmj (Dec 5, 2014)

I do know stars are more susceptible to RI's. but sulcata's do quite well in florida.


----------



## kmartin (Dec 6, 2014)

So do Russians and Hermanns. Mine live outside most of the year. We all HATE winter....


----------

